# Dorado



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This tug was built in Germany in 1992 for Italian company S.E.R.S Società
Esercizio Rimorchiatori e Salvataggi. Napoli .Seen and pictured at Ravenna
december 2003.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Interesting shapes.This seems to be the look for tugs nowadays-there are many similar in different parts of the world.


----------

